# knockout roses petals for jelly?????



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I have completely sold out of my rose petal jelly again in my little farm store.

Can I use petals from "Knockout" roses to make the juice for this rose petal jelly? I have a friend who has a whole row that are still blooming and he hasn't used any type of chemical or liquid fertilizer or bug spray on them...


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I've used them before, yes. I sometimes mix any domestic rose petals, regardless of specific variety, with my wild rose petals if the wild ones are scarce in any given year.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Thank you so much! I'll be going to pick the petals as soon as I sell two little pygmy males this afternoon! (I also want to check out your writing! I'm a writer too...www.alafarmnews.com look at the simple times monthly columns and more  thank you again!!!!


----------

